# Battery Doctor



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I am using Battery Doctor on my mini iPad..

When I try a full cycle charge. I let it to drop below 20 percent and then 100% after trickle charging but after I unplug cable for charging
It still shows it only partially charged for the current date.
Is something wrong with the app. Or do I need to pay for the app update for it to work?
I am currently using the free Battery Doctor app on my iPad mini at the moment.

Thanks

Zhong


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Those battery applications are useless IMO. I'd remove it and use your device as needed. Manually close out of open applications and you should be fine.


----------

